# Shtypi dhe politika > Portali i forumit >  Kërcënimi i terrorizmit ndërkombëtar në shoqërinë shqiptare

## Albo

Ne vitet e fundit, kemi mesuar ne lajme se shqiptare jane arrestuar e vene nen akuze per terrorizem nderkombetar, si ne diaspore (SHBA), edhe ne trojet etnike si ne Shqiperi, Mal te Zi, Kosove e Maqedoni. Lajmet jane sjelle ne forum dhe kane ngjallur nje interes te vecante mes anetareve te forumit per faktin se lajmet nuk perben vetem lajm ne opinionin publik shqiptar, por edhe ne ate nderkombetar.

Po hapim nje sondazh, per te matur opinionin e anetareve te forumit mbi fenomenin e terrorizmit nderkombetar mes shqiptareve. Qellimi i sondazhit eshte te mesojme se sa te shqetesuar jane shqiptaret per kete fenomen, dhe nese e shikojne si nje problem shqetesues per shoqerine shqiptare e me gjere.

Si ne cdo sondazh, pasi hidhni voten tuaj, jeni te lire te shpreni mendimin tuaj pa qene nevoja te replikoni me mendimin e anetareve te tjere. Secili ka voten dhe mendimin e tij te lire.

Albo

----------


## Nice_Boy

_Pyll pa derra ska.


Talebanizmi te shqiptart nuk ka vend  e sdo të ket asnjëher , por këto kohen e fundit është turp për ne si popull që shpesh po lexojm lajme që shqipatret akuzohen për terrorrizem , ama shyqyr zotit që jan vetem një 0.00001% e popullit.

E unë personalisht nuk ndihem i shqetsuar se bota na njeh si popull i mirë dhe miqë të përhershem të Amerikes e duhet të jemi krenar që kemi përkrahjen e #1 në bot. E për disa morra tabelano musliman që e shesin bycen për lekt e flliqura të Arabve nuk është shum problem i madh jo.

Mallkuar qofshin ata që nuk shofin interesat e vendit të vet por të Talebanve Arabo-Lesho-Musliman.

Nice._

----------

Malsori 2 (25-12-2013)

----------


## OROSHI

Terrorizmi fetar asht tashme prezent ne tokat shqiptare!
Megjithse jo ne numer te madh,duke llogarite me popullsine e vogel,gjithsesi asht shqetesues!

----------


## _Mersin_

Une mendoj se me te rrezikshem nga ektremistet jane organizatat greke.Ato kerkojne pavarsi territoriale nga shteti shqiptar dhe bashkim me Greqine.Imagjinoni tani ne zgjedhjet parlamentare greke po behet gare se kush do investoi me shume per vorio epirin.Imagjinoni Bollano ka deklaruar se duam pavarsi si kosova.Maqedonasit bejne shume mire qe luajne diplomacine e forte me greket megjithese kjo vjen si nje perplasje midis bullgarise dhe greqise neper kohera te ndryshme.Por dhe ne shqiptare mbas futjes ne bashkimin europian do kemi nje politike te ftohte ndaj pales greke qe fryn ektremizamt dhe nacionalizmat greke kunder trojeve shqiptare.

Po keshtu dhe serbet cfare nuk po bejne qe te sjellin destabilitet ne rajon ose te perbaltin shtetin e ri te ballkanit(Kosoven).Nga ana tjeter akademiket e Maqedonise ofendojne shqiptaret ne enciklopedine e tyre.E vetmja zgjidhje per shqiptaret eshte forcimi i shtetit te kombit shqiptar duke sendendertuar keshtu Shqiperine e madhe .

----------


## Andi Ballshi

Nuk mund te pajtohem me kete konstatim se"nuk ndihem i shqetsuar se bota na njeh si popull i mirë dhe miqë të përhershem të Amerikes , qe pjeserishte eshte i vertete, por mjerisht jane armiqte tane sllavet, jo t6e gjithe se dhe ata dalllojne kur eshte çeshtje shqiptare, si polaket etj, por jane ruset dhe pjella e tyre e keae - serbet, qe punojne dite e nate per tew fajqesuar sheiptaret per gjithe te keqiai, madje edhe per epidemite, si sida etj, me karakter gjithboterore. Ta luftojme kete te keqe se po te zuri rrenje ne trojet shqiptare, edhe me veshtire, shume me veshtire, do ta kemi... 
PO, "Mallkuar qofshin ata që nuk shofin interesat e vendit të vet por të Talebanve Arabo-Lesho-Musliman." Pershendetje nga Andi

----------


## Andi Ballshi

PO, "Mallkuar qofshin ata që nuk shofin interesat e vendit të vet por të Talebanve Arabo-Lesho-Musliman." Pershendetje nga Andi[/QUOTE]

----------


## fisniku-student

Me rendesi eshte qe masa e pergjithshme e shqiptareve kan miqesi me Ameriken dhe se e duan per ndihmen qe i ka dhene shqiptareve, ndersa nuk meriton te pergjithsohet si Terrorizem nje gje kur, kjo perfaqesohet nga disa individ te pa ndergjegjeshem dhe besa te pavetedijshem.

As dy e as 10 persona nuk mund ta perfqaesojn identetin e e sepaku 6 milion shqiptareve, keshtu qe nje gje e tille eshte e thjesht dhe e din edhe amerika qe ka pune me persona dhe jo me popull.

Ky Terrorizmi me te cilin akuzohet Bota e Komunitetit Musliman, nuk ka lidhje me Islamin sepse gjera te tilla extreme dhe te paarsyeshme nuk kan mbeshtetje ne asnje parim Islam.

Mirpo si shoqeri kemi halle tjera konkrete qe duhet te brengosemi keshtu qe nuk eshte kjo ne kete teme.

kaloni mire

----------


## ArberXYZ

Sa per info me hapesin e temes,nga Shqiperia nuk eshte zene asnji taleban qe ka kerku me kryer ndonje akt terrorist, te gjith kane qene Ks&Mk

----------


## xfiles

them se ekstremista ka kudo, por ne shqiperi nuk eshte shqetesues, nuk mund te konsiderohet i tille perderisa nuk ka mbeshtetje ne popullsi.
dmth votoj per "fare".

----------


## ganimet

> Ne vitet e fundit, kemi mesuar ne lajme se shqiptare jane arrestuar e vene nen akuze per terrorizem nderkombetar, si ne diaspore (SHBA), edhe ne trojet etnike si ne Shqiperi, Mal te Zi, Kosove e Maqedoni. Lajmet jane sjelle ne forum dhe kane ngjallur nje interes te vecante mes anetareve te forumit per faktin se lajmet nuk perben vetem lajm ne opinionin publik shqiptar, por edhe ne ate nderkombetar.
> 
> Po hapim nje sondazh, per te matur opinionin e anetareve te forumit mbi fenomenin e terrorizmit nderkombetar mes shqiptareve. Qellimi i sondazhit eshte te mesojme se sa te shqetesuar jane shqiptaret per kete fenomen, dhe nese e shikojne si nje problem shqetesues per shoqerine shqiptare e me gjere.
> 
> Si ne cdo sondazh, pasi hidhni voten tuaj, jeni te lire te shpreni mendimin tuaj pa qene nevoja te replikoni me mendimin e anetareve te tjere. Secili ka voten dhe mendimin e tij te lire.
> 
> Albo


Terorizmi nuk iduhet shoqris shqiptare .Duhet menduar mir se qa duam  ne shqiptaret.Ne nuk duhet te perzihem ne luftat globale deri sjemi ne gjendje ti shpartallojm nji grusht seresh ne veri se pari pastro oborrin pastaj sokakun thon njifjal popullore.e me voten elir sot me afer se kurr mund ti sjellim njerzit e mir me fe e komb ne rrugtimin e me tejm
> Mos te krijojm nga miqet armiq se nji dit behet von.

----------


## pejani34

shqiptaret jan popull i mirr, me i miri ne ballkan , ska terrorista , keto jan parulla te slave, dhe grekve te mallkuar.

----------


## Gordon Freeman

Un jam shum i shqetësuar për ekstremistat islamik që janë në Europë dhe në trojet Shqiptare sepse jan organizata teper të rrezikshme të cilat cënojnë të drejten e zgjedhjes së lirë të fesë dhe tolerancën une mendoj se këtyre i duhet një pastrim sa më të shpejtë perpara se ata të veprojnë.

----------


## pejani34

normal qe jahudit bashk me slavet e grekt e ndyt deshiroj shkatrimin e muslimanve, por kot kot

sideomos neve shqiptarve me muajt nakishi perbi te gjall

----------


## chino

Votova per "shume".

Arsyeja:
Te kuptosh se shqiptaret nuk kane lidhje me terorizmin islamik, te duhet te kesh vullnet te mire, asimim mbimesatar dhe kohe per hulumtim. Ndersa per te kunderten nuk te nevojitet asgje tjeter, pos vesh dhe funksionues.

Sipas meje eshte e vertete qe terorizmi islamik eshte i luftuar ne shoqerine shqiptare me shume se ndoshta kudo ne bote. Madje edhe nga vet komuniteti perkates. Rikujtoj ketu deklaratat e komunitetit musliman te Kosoves apo Shqiperise, te cilet pas rasteve te pjesemarrjes se ndonje shqiptari ne akte teroriste shprehin distancimet e tyre nga keso njerez. Te njejtat distancime i gjen kudo ne shoqeri, qe nga shtresat intelektuale, insitucioneve shteterore gjer tek masa e gjere, pavaresisht perkatesise formale fetare. 

Keshtu qe po hulumtove ne shoqerine shqiptare, kupton se terorizmi islamik eshte nje "trup i huaj" ne kete shoqeri. 

Por po nuk hulumtove, cfare fatkeqesisht besoj se ndodhe shpesh, pra njerezit e shohin nje raport ne CNN apo kanale te tilla mbi pjesemarrjen e nje apo dy shqiptareve ne akte terorist dhe me nuk mirren me kete gje dhe fitojne bindjen se shqoperia shqiptare permban keso elementesh ne ate menyre sa qe dallon nga shoqerite tjera perendimore. 

Prandaj kisha deshiruar nje reagim me te ashper, me bujedhenes nese perseriten keso raste. 


*

----------


## mesia4ever

Shqiptaret kurre se kan pas tradite terrorizmin e civileve, hudhjen e vetes ne ajer me vetevrasje, xhihadi kurre sna ka shku mare, pra sdo te mund te kete, megjithese ka perpjekje qe te na fusin virusin edhe neve. Shqiptaret jane me te mecem

----------


## lklk

*Perse te shqetsohem une.*
Por une sa e di nuk ka Terrorist Shqiptare apo qe kontribon Terrorizimin dhe denon Demokracien.

 Kombi shqiptare ka ne Sibol Shpendin Shtektar i cili Fluturon i lire dhe Shqiptare dhe Shqiptaret ku do qe jane kerkojn LIRI DHE DEMOKRACI.

 Amerika dhe Europa jan ne dioni te kesaj.

Por e verteta eshte se kemi shume armiq dhe finacojne kontribojne per te nxjerr Shqiptare si nje Popull anti Dekokrat.

*   LIRET ishin Unioni i par fisnor.  Kur slavet i mbulote bura te paret tone Lundronin me anije mbi detne.*

 Por keta slavet filluan te uzorpojne tokat ILIRE dhe te perdorni politika te mbreta per te ndaluar zhvillimin e Dekokracies ne BALLKANIN ILRË.

Por nje eshte e veret ai qe quan veten SHQIPTARE dhe prezenton veten para nje te huai si Shqiptare apo eshte Emigrant ne nje SHTET.

 AI PREZENTON VETEN PASEARDHES ILIR. KRAHINEN DHE FISI I CILIT I TAKOJ NE HISTORIN E LASHTE ILIRE.
* FETA E SHQIPTARIT ESHTE SHQIPTARIA.*




 Slavet do mundohen ta ndalin Demokracin dhe mardhenjet Shqiptare me dy Kontinetet qe prezentojne dhe punoje per nje DEMOKRACI dhe shdukjen e Racizmit e ato jan *Amerika* dhe Europa.

  Armiku i Amerikes eshte dhe Armik i Shqipëris.


Shembull unë jam* Musliman*.
Besoj *ALLAUN* dhe nuk ardhuroj askend Tjeter pos *ALLAHUT*.
Feja ime eshte *ISLAMI*.
 Por sa do qe te kem fushi apo sa do qe te kem mundesi Amerikes dhe pullit te ti nuk do i bej keq per interesa fetare.

Dhe nese Amerika eshte ne rruge te Gabuar kerkoj *ALLAUT* mos ta shkatrroj por ta ndihmoj per ne rrug te drejt.
 Te bej Boten shtet Ligjore.
Te shkatrroj Terrorizmin te shkatrroj Mafine dhe te keqijat qe vine nga Njeriu. 

*ALLAHU* ka kriju dy gjera tek njeriu qe definojne karakterin e jetes.
 Besa dhe pa Besia.
Shqiptari ka Bes dhe do mbetet Besnik.

Uroj popull te mos Shqetsoni sepse Njeriu gabon dhe disa njez per te holla bejn Gabime marrin Rruge prostitucioni, droge, vrasje, terrorizimi etj. Por kjo eshte rruge e Gabuar.

 Ka dhe njerz me te meta mendore ai nuk perfaqson Kosoven e as Shqiperin....
*Ai perfaqson veten e as familjen e ti.*
Ate duhet vrare duhet shkatrruar dhe eliminuar nga ky planet ku jetojme.
*Te kthej pushken ati qe na ndihmoj te kthemi neve Kosovarve ne Shtepit tona.*
 Pure mua eshte nje Turk i transferum ne Shqiptare ai i djali i Gjilanit.


 Sa ka bes Shqiptari dhe Qfar zemere ka Shqiptari Musliman Katolik Bektesh Ortodoks a qfare do besimi qe ka lexoni ket liber:



http://www.aacl.com/index11.html

----------


## derjansi

shum i shqetesu jam

sepse ne qe jetojm ktu (amerik) jemi te paret qe do pergjigjemi me ket pun

nuk ka pas sen ma te keq e ma poshterus per mu si shqiptar kur me erdh shoku i klases me gazet ne dor e me tha se pse kam rrejt se shqiptaaret e dun ameriken.

----------


## sulioti

Shum i shqetesuar, per vete faktin se na njollosin si rrace krejt, te gjith ata qe kan dal ne tv, i kan bere reklamen me te keqe kombit shqiptar.

----------


## zois1

> Ndalohen kater te dyshuar per terrorizem
> 
> http://www.bbc.co.uk/albanian/region...erorizmi.shtml




Nuk e di ,mund te jete ndonje idiot per ndonje lek mund te bej ndonje pisllik ,por terorrizem per fe ,a per ideologjira ne Shqiperi nuk ka ,o ka ne Greqi grupe terroristesh ,qe  jane vrane 5 personel te ambasades Amerikane per 30 vjet.
Kur ka amerikan ,kanades ,angles qe bashkepunojne me terroristet ,çfare do te thote kjo se per 1 do me prishi emmrin mua ?!!!
Natyrisht mire nuk eshte se pak se jemi cope .cope do degjohemi dhe per te keq ,kunder atyre qe na mbrojten ,duhet te hapim syte mire ,se gati jane fqinjet te ulerrasin ,pavaresisht se bejne me shume vete.

----------


## chino

> Nuk e di ,mund te jete ndonje idiot per ndonje lek mund te bej ndonje pisllik ,por terorrizem per fe ,a per ideologjira ne Shqiperi nuk ka ,o ka ne Greqi grupe terroristesh ,qe  jane vrane 5 personel te ambasades Amerikane per 30 vjet.
> Kur ka amerikan ,kanades ,angles qe bashkepunojne me terroristet ,çfare do te thote kjo se per 1 do me prishi emmrin mua ?!!!
> Natyrisht mire nuk eshte se pak se jemi cope .cope do degjohemi dhe per te keq ,kunder atyre qe na mbrojten ,duhet te hapim syte mire ,se gati jane fqinjet te ulerrasin ,pavaresisht se bejne me shume vete.


Po. Por ndoshta ne ne kete aspekt nuk jemi te krahasueshem me shoqerine amerikane, kanadeze apo gjermane. Sepse keto shoqeri njihen ne bote mire. Njihen si demokratike, si jo-terroriste. Kurse e jona jo ne te njejten mase. Keshtu qe jehona e nje terroristi shqiptar eshte me e madhe sesa e nje terroristi amerikan. 

Se fundja s'kemi c'te bejme. Ngase nuk ka shoqeri e cila mund te kontrolloje e parandaloje sjellje delinkuente apo terroriste brenda pjesetareve te saj. 



*

----------

